
Ask HN: I become less addicted to HN. Did HN change? - dandare
I don&#x27;t find HN as interesting as I did two or three years ago,but I can not tell if it was HN that changed, or me.
======
svennek
I think there are a lot more hustle-posts and a lot less quality tech posts
than a few years ago.

Sadly the same happened all around...

------
nashashmi
I'm seeing the same thing.

Before, at least the comments were where the excitements were. But sadly even
that is waning.

Addiction is difficult to bear. But it's worse when there is nothing feed the
addiction. And that is what's happening for me.

------
ddebernardy
Maybe the political climate is so that your news interests have (momentarily?)
shifted.

